# where to spear mullet in pcola



## Tall-TinesAR (Aug 13, 2009)

does anybody know where to spear mullet in pcola 

i would like to know a place where i can spear em with my pole spear


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

is it legal to spear mullet...

and if it is legal...it would take a fairly badassmofo to shoot one...

good luck man


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

never had spearfished for them but i have stuck my share bowfishing for them. they are very challenging to shoot and a blast.


----------



## Trackers (Aug 4, 2009)

Let me know when you find a good place, I would like to come and watch.


----------



## roberbr22 (Jul 13, 2009)

I always thought it would be impossible to spear one living on the bay and watching how fast they moved when the water was clear enough. Not too long ago I was over on one of the islands directly north of the Perdido Pass Bridge and decided to pull out my mask and fins to check things out around there. I noticed alot of mullet feeding off the sandy bottom hardly moving! I pulled out my pole spear and proceeded to take a few shots at them. It's pretty difficult and I didn't land any but I guarantee it would be possible with a paralizer tip.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Under the pileings at the Garcon Point Bridge. The large concrete squares that you see on the surface are washed out underneath. There are hundreds under each one. It is dark and you have to slide halfway in to allow your eyes to adjust to the dim light. Be ready to shoot 'cause its thick up under 'em. You can get three or four from under each until you have to move to the next one.:letsdrink


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

"and if it is legal...it would take a fairly badassmofo to shoot one..."

yall killin me!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: 16px 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">


> *seanmclemore (8/17/2009)*is it legal to spear mullet... and if it is legal...it would take a fairly badassmofo to shoot one... good luck man


<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: 16px 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Why thank you for the compliment Sean! 

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: 16px 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">October 2004, when I first arrived in Florida on Okaloossa Island, and saw some guys spearing, I had to try it! Found a JBL woody magnum and a wetsuit 3 sizes too small for a smokin deal at a pawn shop. Jumped in the water, floated in about 7 feet deep, and waited patiently as the school would circle back around the same predictable pattern every 5 minutes that I had observed from the dock. Here is a pic of my very first ever kill that started this whole crap. <BR class=Apple-interchange-newline>


















And this picture of fish I got snorkleing, you'll notice a mullet on the left. 7 spadefish, 1 very fat sheephead, and wanna talk about a hard fish to shoot? 2 Spanish makeral are VERY fast underwater!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/4/2009)*<SPAN style="WIDOWS: 2; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; TEXT-INDENT: 0px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; FONT: 16px 'Times New Roman'; WHITE-SPACE: normal; ORPHANS: 2; LETTER-SPACING: normal; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); WORD-SPACING: 0px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px" class=Apple-style-span><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-SIZE: 13px" class=Apple-style-span>
> 
> 
> > *seanmclemore (8/17/2009)*is it legal to spear mullet... and if it is legal...it would take a fairly badassmofo to shoot one... good luck man
> ...


You shot mullet with a JBL woody magnum. I am rolling around here laughing. I don't know howyou didn't blow them to pieces. Clay you used to be one heck of a shooter based on those pictures. What the hell happend man.:doh 

On a side note, are you going to be out there tomorrow? Taking Bohunter on his second gulf dive tomorrow.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Still am a heck of a shooter. All head shots. Just don't pull the trigger while scuba diving unless its worth shootin. Could shoot gray snapper all day, scamps, and 16 red snapper, that size not worth the effort to reload.



However, when freediving...I will slay all legal fish in my path!



We got out..went to Tex first, then the frieghter. Good viz, and beautiful day on the water


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/6/2009)*
> We got out..went to Tex first, then the frieghter. Good viz, and beautiful day on the water


The thunder and lightning kept us in yesterday. Glad to hear someone got out.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ive been miserable all day long.. withdrawls.... Currently filling the tub up! Get back with dive report later !! Im trying to decide feet first or tip over the side.....

Is it illegal to have a BOW on a boat... Id like to get me an Avatar with me full draw underwater!

HAAAAA Hell yeah!

Bohunter


----------



## JonBoatMan (Jul 15, 2008)

I ain't never heard of no one spearin no mullet before! Man, you'd be thar all day catchin for a fish fry at my house!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Update:

Dive was great! Viz was close to a few feet b ut overall peaceful. As for BT didnt get a full tank in cause I had problems clearing my ears. Only got a few feet in, give or take a foot or so. Learned a few things though. Hope to get back in soon!

BOHUNTER


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

AL jetties have fairly nice sizid mullet cruising around them, I dove them earlier in the summer and shot a couple mullet with my pole spear. It was challenging no doubt, but if I can do it, anyone can!


----------



## kodyb87 (Sep 2, 2009)

We learned to spearfish shooting mullet in St. Joe bay. Some of the best fun you can have. A mid to short euro gun is the best but I've shot em with my 54" Deathstick lol. Works on your reflexes and shot placement too.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey welcome Kody1

You got one of them sweet deathsticks with the poured epoxy semi enclosed track?

I was going to get one, they seem perfect.

Talked to that pig guy (forget his reak name), and he uses Alexander trigger mechanisms, which don't have a safety. He tried modifing one, but no go.



If it wasnt for that, I woulda bought one in a heartbeat. For freedivin it don't matter, but a loaded gun for a half hour or so under water with no safety just dont tickle me. Not so much worried where my shaft is going if it goes off, but if your arm isnt locked and it misfires....ouch.



Had my Riffe do that (since been fixed) with two 3/4" bands.... the recoil threw it back and missed my cohones by 1/16th of an inch, but the bruise that had every color of the rainbow and travelled all the way to my knee was spectacular!


----------



## kodyb87 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah Ken uses the Alexander trigger now I think, but mine is an Aimrite. I bought it a few years back before he changed over. I like not having a safety, but its just what I'm used to. I have NEVER shot a gun that was more accurate or powerful. 60 inches of steel clean through an AJ skull at 15ft...I love that sound. I doubt that I'll ever sell my deathstick, I absolutely love that gun.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I am putting a semi-enclosed track at the very end of my Riffe so that I dont have to string over the top of the shaft, or string at all for that matter if I wanna get in another quick shot. Plus I know it will improve the overall shooting because it will help eliminate a lot of the shaft whip.


----------



## kodyb87 (Sep 2, 2009)

That is the nicest thing about my gun, I can freeshaft or lineshaft with it. I almost always freeshaft but it is nice to have the line if a big AJ swims by. And as far as shaft whip....there is zero. The gun shoots like a lazer.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

OK...your really makin me secnd guess my choice about a year ago....damn it.



Do you just freedive? If you scuba, wanna go out sometime with us? Which would require you lettin me try your deathstick???:toast


----------



## kodyb87 (Sep 2, 2009)

I can freedive to a max of about 20ft lol. All I do is Scuba...and hell yeah I would love to go shoot with you guys sometime. I would be more than happy to give you a hit off the Deathstick crack pipe.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yeah! I thought I seen you post before about freedive fins...so I thought you were a bad ass breathhold dude who would make the rest of us with tanks look like wussies! Haa ha



I'll shoot you a PM with my number. You ought to come to the big party at my house this saturday. Gonna be over 100 people, almost all the divers off this forum. Good chance to meet some more. The info is posted under "Forum Bashes and Get Togethers"


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *kodyb87 (9/10/2009)*I can freedive to a max of about 20ft lol. All I do is Scuba...and hell yeah I would love to go shoot with you guys sometime. I would be more than happy to give you a hit off the Deathstick crack pipe.


Just a fair warning. Once you come over to the darkside, there is no going back. You might get your nipples licked by Clay.


----------



## kodyb87 (Sep 2, 2009)

I like to freedive but I suck at it. I just use freedive fins for Scuba....no sense in only being fast in the sack lol.


----------

